# Elite Car Care - Trading at Edition38X this weekend



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We'll be there from Friday evening to set up.



















Trading will commence on Saturday morning and through till Sunday afternoon.

We'll have plenty of stock with us and everything will be at show prices so plenty of bargains to be had. :thumb:

Come over and say Hello.

Alex


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

see you there fella


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> see you there fella


I'll have all the bits you requested, see you there! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Will be there!

Want some Z8 and more...


----------

